# Federwegs-Verstellung Faunus



## Rolf (5. September 2003)

Kürzlich wollte ich den Federweg meines Bergwerk Faunus Endurance (2002) verstellen. Nichts einfacher als da, dachte ich, Dämpfer raus,  Mutter raus und in die andere Position gedrückt, Dämpfer wieder rein...
Nur leider habe ich die Mutter nicht aus der Umlenkwippe bekommen. Ich wollte auch nicht zuviel Gewalt anwenden. Gibt es da einen guten Tipp ??

Danke!


----------



## onkel_willi (6. September 2003)

hi,

ich hab die schraube von aussen in die mutter reingeschraubt und dann geht es eigentlich leicht raus. die mutter »krallt« sich nur ein wenig mit der hälfte in das alu des umlenkhebels (die andere hälfte der mutter ist rund abgedreht und dient als führung) ...
funktion der krallens: damit sie sich nicht mitdreht wenn man die dämpferschraube anzieht...

ciao

michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rolf (7. September 2003)

Du meinst von aussen die Schraube reindrehen und dann mit der Schraube die Mutter rausZIEHEN?


----------



## onkel_willi (7. September 2003)

hi,

ja, bisserl reindrehen und dann kannst du sie mit leichtem "wackeln" abziehen...



grüsse

michael


----------



## Rolf (8. September 2003)

hat nicht geklappt...

die gummi-hammer methode hat geholfen!

ist es eigentlich normal, dass der hinterreifen als "durchschlag-schutz" dient, wenn man den langen federweg eingestellt hat ?


----------

